# Herd activity centers...   Anyone?



## BreanneRN (Aug 19, 2018)

Let's face it, herds spend a lot of time dealing with boredom, unless they have multiple acreage to roam with cliffs, streams, logs to jump, etc.  (what is the first thing we usually do?  get rid of that stuff, so we can have a safe, clear pasture).  Additionally, activity centers can provide  other benefits like helping keep hooves trimmed.  Starting this thread for anyone who has noticed or built or placed items in their holding pens to help your animals fight boredom, whether they are rabbits, goats, sheep, llamas, alpacas, horses or what ever!  Starting with this link :  https://www.thedodo.com/how-happy-goats-have-a-good-ti-451847102.html    sorry some of the videos have expired in there, but a lot are still working...  When my mom, who grew up on a farm, was young she used to love to sneak over to the neighbors to watch their dairy goats play.  They had a tin roofed barn built on a slope that housed the goats, and it had a low side that fronted on the pasture.  The goats would love to climb the barn roof and slide down and would do it repeatedly "just for fun"!  They also enjoy teeter totters and balls...


----------



## greybeard (Aug 20, 2018)

Recess and playground for livestock.... maybe they just need a hobby..or a job.

My cattle don't get bored (and I've never seen any that did). Follow the old axiom.
Grass in front. Bull behind.

I'm glad too, as I'd hate for them to get bored, then depressed and I have to put them Prozac or Pamelor or Welbutrin.

Maybe I'll get mine a teeter totter or a diving board..even tho I think they are normal, well adjusted and socially active bovines, or I could teach them to play chess or color with crayons and collect stamps if they are a bit on the introverted side or more cerebral than others.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 20, 2018)

They say rabbits are pretty intelligent. Not sure who "they" are. A lot of rabbiteers put a tin can in with them so they have something to play with when they get bored. Mine all have one. I also try to avoid startling them by coming in the shed talking or making too much noise by having constant music playing for them on my favorite radio station. So they hear voices and music all day til I close up for the night and shut off the radio. Just a couple things I do. Not much help though.


----------



## BreanneRN (Aug 20, 2018)

greybeard said:


> Recess and playground for livestock.... maybe they just need a hobby..or a job.
> 
> My cattle don't get bored (and I've never seen any that did). Follow the old axiom.
> Grass in front. Bull behind.
> ...


Maybe cattle like to be bored, afterall, if there is nothing to get excited about, nothing bad is happening...  I had that attitude when I was working in the hospital...  Boredom meant that nothing bad was happening to anyone!  Excitement meant that something was...  Thanks for the really great pic!  Maybe these are the grown piglets from the fair circuits?  They must have to do something with those racing piglets...  Wonder what the withdrawal time would be on that Wellbutrin/Prozac/Pamelor?  Anyway, glad your cattle are not needing any of that stuff....


----------



## BreanneRN (Aug 20, 2018)

Here are some  more, it seems like it is mostly goats that need activity centers...  I have sheep, but they do like to play...  https://www.wideopenpets.com/10-goat-playgrounds-will-make-kids-jealous/  guess I will hit up Craigslist for some tractor tires, used pallets and those giant spools...


----------



## Pastor Dave (Aug 20, 2018)

I have seen folks place climbable objects inside pens and pastures for goats to allow them to climb and play.


----------



## greybeard (Aug 21, 2018)

BreanneRN said:


> Maybe these are the grown piglets from the fair circuits?


No, it's from a huge breeder farm near Shenyang in the Chinese province of Liaoning China.
Nothing to do with boredom. It's to keep them leaner.


----------



## BreanneRN (Aug 21, 2018)

greybeard said:


> No, it's from a huge breeder farm near Shenyang in the Chinese province of Liaoning China.
> Nothing to do with boredom. It's to keep them leaner.


Oh well, they look pretty happy and "not bored", so perhaps it is a welcome, though unintended consequence, also a great way to cool them off in the summer!  Although maybe they just look like they are happy because that is how pig faces are configured...  But a daily bath will keep them clean!  (and really reduce that bill for Pamelor/Wellbutrin/Prozac, afterall, have to watch the "bottom line"!)


----------



## greybeard (Aug 21, 2018)

I'll have to ask my animal psychologist about that. 
Mine all need to spend their time raising calves or putting on muscle and I sure wouldn't want any mentally maladjusted livestock around that aren't able to perform or fit into society leading up castration and/or their day trip to slaughter sale.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Aug 21, 2018)

This is a good thread.  Participation is voluntary.  Hard hearted sarcasm says more about the poster than anyone else.  

Yes, animals do get bored, do have a social life, and HAPPY animals live more productive lives.  That translates to producer making more profit, too.

Cattle given access to pasture, shade, back rub, etc. probably entertain themselves.  Calves love running, jumping off a bank or a elevated spot playing king of the mountain.  Cows have " besties"  as well as those they do not like.  At the dairy we have a street cleaner brush mounted vertically that cows adore rubbing on.  

My goats will stand for hours playing with chains nailed to the wall.  They seem to enjoy the texture and sound.  Of course the standard stuff to lay, jump on is available to them.

And, pig.....yeah enrichment is recipe for happy, stay where you put them piggies!  Even the chickens enjoy a swing to sit on!

My animals make ultimate sacrifice for my well being.  It is only fair I try to make them secure, happy, and stress free.

Sharing what works is great.  Please keep this thread going!!!


----------



## BreanneRN (Aug 22, 2018)

Donna R. Raybon said:


> This is a good thread.  Participation is voluntary.  Hard hearted sarcasm says more about the poster than anyone else.
> 
> Yes, animals do get bored, do have a social life, and HAPPY animals live more productive lives.  That translates to producer making more profit, too.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the support!  Tell me more about the chains, what seems to interest the goats about them?  Do you think they would like wind chimes?  Are they big ones, rusty ones, do they lick them?  I am currently planning a teeter/totter, a small "tire mountain", and some spools, found some big tractor tires on Craigslist, most likely for free (the ones I want don't have to be good).  My ram has always had a basketball that he plays with, but thinking of getting him one of those large exercise balls if I can find one he won't be able to immediately destroy...  As for the sarcasm, I'm all good with it (it keeps ME from being bored).  Everyone can participate in their own way...  And you have to love that pig picture...


----------



## BreanneRN (Aug 22, 2018)

greybeard said:


> I'll have to ask my animal psychologist about that.
> Mine all need to spend their time raising calves or putting on muscle and I sure wouldn't want any mentally maladjusted livestock around that aren't able to perform or fit into society leading up castration and/or their day trip to slaughter sale.


Hey, the Dr. is in!   https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QRCX4A...&pd_rd_r=30060df1-a5ef-11e8-a5fe-f399e36ca876


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Aug 22, 2018)

Chains look like mini logging chain, will look up size next time at feed store.  We use it to secure gates. About a 18 inches long hung by a secure bolt and washer about eye level to a goat.   Nails or staples work loose. They love to mouth on them, pick up, drop, make noise.  Mostly youngster played with them on rainy days when all indoors.   Wind chimes?  They would probably like that, just have to be tough enough to take abuse.  I have seen pictures of simple swinging rope bridge they enjoy, too.  My youngsters love playing king of the mountain on dogloo.  Good sturdy outdoor rated plywood makes an awesome slide.  

Kids love old tractor tire laid on side to hide in and play on.  Drill drain holes so it will not hold water.  

Safety issues need consideration.  A foot or head getting hung up is dangerous.


----------



## BreanneRN (Aug 22, 2018)

Donna R. Raybon said:


> Chains look like mini logging chain, will look up size next time at feed store.  We use it to secure gates. About a 18 inches long hung by a secure bolt and washer about eye level to a goat.   Nails or staples work loose. They love to mouth on them, pick up, drop, make noise.  Mostly youngster played with them on rainy days when all indoors.   Wind chimes?  They would probably like that, just have to be tough enough to take abuse.  I have seen pictures of simple swinging rope bridge they enjoy, too.  My youngsters love playing king of the mountain on dogloo.  Good sturdy outdoor rated plywood makes an awesome slide.
> 
> Kids love old tractor tire laid on side to hide in and play on.  Drill drain holes so it will not hold water.
> 
> Safety issues need consideration.  A foot or head getting hung up is dangerous.


Yes, safety issues are always a concern, my rams have horns and at one time I considered giving them a tetherball to play with, but felt they might get hung up in it...  But this ram seems to be engaged with his...


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Aug 22, 2018)

When I had sheep, I never went in pasture or pens without my BC at heel.  Ewes, lambs, wethers no problem, but if ram out with them BC's job to keep me safe.  Know a lot of folks injured by 'gentle'  (until he was NOT!) ram.  You be careful around ram!!!


----------



## BreanneRN (Aug 22, 2018)

Donna R. Raybon said:


> When I had sheep, I never went in pasture or pens without my BC at heel.  Ewes, lambs, wethers no problem, but if ram out with them BC's job to keep me safe.  Know a lot of folks injured by 'gentle'  (until he was NOT!) ram.  You be careful around ram!!!


Oh, you need not worry, I don't normally go in with a ram ever, unless they escape or I have to do something with them...  But I don't have a dog trained to take them on, really...  Dora, my Aussie/Black Mouthed Cur mix will help me get them back in their pen if they escape or something (usually by getting them to chase her), but I would not want her to get hurt either.  I don't consider any ram to be "gentle", I want mine to be respectful and manageable.  A certain amount of training  at weaning age is helpful but I avoid confined spaces with them and always take a hoe or rake or something, if I have to go into a pasture with them...  I never turn my back on them.  My goal is mutual respect.  Not because they are so mean, but because their mode of interaction is their head.  It is the only language they know!  I have 2 rams, the Blackbelly is for sale, hope he goes soon (but he is respectful and not mean, but only 18 mos old).  The other one, is going on 3, I will keep him intact for awhile longer, then probably wether him, though not sure I would trust him after that either.  Too bad AI isn't easier in sheep...  If it was, don't think I would have a ram at all.  But that ram in the video doesn't look like he is particularly angry to me, he is just engaging with the ball...  If he didn't enjoy it he could stop anytime...  and go eat watermelon with that other sheep.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 22, 2018)

I think much depends on your land. Back in the woods there is plenty our goats like to do, mainly climb on and jump on large fallen trees. In the fields we provide simple things like spools, tires, climbing ramps. But when the goat really want to play they usually just run and leap about.  It is generally the youngsters/kids that will run on the spools and ramps.  
We spend a lot of time with our goats so perhaps we fill that void of boredom. We just don't see boredom issues here. 
I do think kids benefit from things provided that they can climb on and leap off etc. 
We live in a cattle county and are surrounded by cattle. I never see them do anything but graze or lay down chewing. When real hot they stand in the ponds. LOL


----------



## greybeard (Aug 22, 2018)

I've heard that term for many years and have always wondered...Exactly what is a 'logging chain'?
I worked in the saw woods here years ago, (equipment operator) have had my place logged about a decade ago. and the chains the loggers use look just like every other big chain you see on any 18 wheeler, same as the ones in the oilfield, or around a heavy construction site. 

Oh, and thanks (BreanneRN) for the link to Dr. Lucy.
She thinks I'm over confident and overly comfortable "in my own skin' as she put it, and suspects my cattle are too.
(She did seem a bit upset tho, when I explained that all my cows would posthumously and completely lose their skins at some point...I gave her a hug to, so she wouldn't snowflake out completely and take it out on Charlie Brown....I just hate it when that happens to a cartoon character)

However. I'm only marginally being sarcastic. I really do not want my animals to develop inferiority complexes because I haven't provided them plenty of toys or games to play. 
I now see, that they have a need to 'keep up with the Joneses'..so to speak.

After all these decades of raising cows and working on and around cattle/sheep/goat ranches in West Texas,I find out we were all doing it wrong. Who knew?


----------



## greybeard (Aug 22, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> When real hot they stand in the ponds. LOL



That is predominantly a dark hided trait. Personally, I've never had any cattle wade off into a pond to cool off, tho I did have a newborn calf drown in one a few years back. 
You will very rarely see any cattle with Brahman, Longhorn, Charolais or Simmental influence in them need or want to stand in water to cool off.
But, turn one of those into an Angus influenced hybrid or composite, and they'll be much more likely to hit the water.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 22, 2018)

greybeard said:


> That is predominantly a dark hided trait. Personally, I've never had any cattle wade off into a pond to cool off, tho I did have a newborn calf drown in one a few years back.
> You will very rarely see any cattle with Brahman, Longhorn, Charolais or Simmental influence in them need or want to stand in water to cool off.
> But, turn one of those into an Angus influenced hybrid or composite, and they'll be much more likely to hit the water.


Interesting, thanks.... yep mostly Angus or Angus cross here. There are lots of dairy cows here too. They don't go in the ponds.


----------



## BreanneRN (Aug 23, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> Interesting, thanks.... yep mostly Angus or Angus cross here. There are lots of dairy cows here too. They don't go in the ponds.


There are disadvantages to being a black angus... (one of them being "extra tasty") As a color, it really soaks up the heat...  I feel a little sorry for my black quarter mare and sometimes spray her with water on extra hot days, though she does have plenty of shade...  I am thinking her play area would definitely need a water feature, maybe an automatic sprinkler that comes on once a day...  I don't have to catch her to spray her, she comes over and turns herself around for her shower...  Sometimes I spray my sheep, but some like it and some don't.  Thinking about it, it's the mostly black ram that likes it...


----------



## BreanneRN (Aug 23, 2018)

Splish-splash!


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Aug 23, 2018)

greybeard said:


> That is predominantly a dark hided trait. Personally, I've never had any cattle wade off into a pond to cool off, tho I did have a newborn calf drown in one a few years back.
> You will very rarely see any cattle with Brahman, Longhorn, Charolais or Simmental influence in them need or want to stand in water to cool off.
> But, turn one of those into an Angus influenced hybrid or composite, and they'll be much more likely to hit the water.



It is not the heat itself, rather the endophyte in tall fescue that is heat stressed.  Fescue is cool weather grass and has developed mutually beneficial relationship with endophyte that enables it to survive hot, dry weather.  Unfortunately in livestock the endophyte causes circulatory constriction and they overheat.


----------



## BreanneRN (Aug 23, 2018)

greybeard said:


> I've heard that term for many years and have always wondered...Exactly what is a 'logging chain'?
> I worked in the saw woods here years ago, (equipment operator) have had my place logged about a decade ago. and the chains the loggers use look just like every other big chain you see on any 18 wheeler, same as the ones in the oilfield, or around a heavy construction site.
> 
> Oh, and thanks (BreanneRN) for the link to Dr. Lucy.
> ...


So glad your session went well with Dr. Van Pelt and that she was able to help you gain insight and get in touch with your "inner cow" without resorting to Rx's for antidepressants!  I'm sure her "snowflake" moment was appeased by your hug and payment of the 5 cent fee (could it be that she is really a closet capitalist?)  The only thing she hates more than being stiffed her fee is a germy dog kiss!  At any rate, with her impeccable credentials of being "always right", I was sure you would be in good hands!  I wouldn't worry too much about the Jones really, in cattle country, they might be 50 miles away....  And, Dr. Lucy has been known to diagnose with "OK, you're doing the right thing! and then demand her fee...  but I would imagine that wouldn't come until at least the 100th session (or when the insurance ran out)....


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Aug 23, 2018)

Video is funny!  But, listening to those children giggling??? Precious!!!  Made my day!!


----------



## BreanneRN (Aug 23, 2018)

These videos may give us all a different perspective on the bovine species...  Though some would label some of these the cows they never want to own...


----------



## greybeard (Aug 23, 2018)

BreanneRN said:


> So glad your session went well with Dr. Van Pelt and that she was able to help you gain insight and get in touch with your "inner cow" without resorting to Rx's for antidepressants!  I'm sure her "snowflake" moment was appeased by your hug and payment of the 5 cent fee (could it be that she is really a closet capitalist?)  The only thing she hates more than being stiffed her fee is a germy dog kiss!  At any rate, with her impeccable credentials of being "always right", I was sure you would be in good hands!  I wouldn't worry too much about the Jones really, in cattle country, they might be 50 miles away....  And, Dr. Lucy has been known to diagnose with "OK, you're doing the right thing! and then demand her fee...  but I would imagine that wouldn't come until at least the 100th session (or when the insurance ran out)....


Well, my biggest concern was that the Dr is infamous for getting 'triggered' pretty easily and seeking safe space and sanctuary
in the dark bowels of Snoopy's dog house.


----------



## BreanneRN (Aug 24, 2018)

Well, I think I have figured out a way to make a tether ball safe for my ram so ordered up a jolly ball for him...  Maybe it will give him something to do besides tearing up his pen...  If successful, I'll post a video...  I think he will like it, since I can throw a ball in there and he will butt it...


----------



## BreanneRN (Aug 24, 2018)

greybeard said:


> Well, my biggest concern was that the Dr is infamous for getting 'triggered' pretty easily and seeking safe space and sanctuary
> in the dark bowels of Snoopy's dog house.


Hmm, I must have missed that strip...  considering Ms. Van Pelt's confirmed germophopia it in fact, seems improbable...  but if you say so.  There is a strip where the gang discovers that while Snoopy's dog house is quite small, he has quite a large recreation room in there (probably in the "basement").  Maybe what you would call a "mancave".  All the kids went in but notably, Lucy was absent from the line up.  Probably, she was home having a "crabby" day!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead (Aug 30, 2018)

BreanneRN said:


> Splish-splash!


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 9, 2018)

I LOVED the cow videos!   The one who got out after unlatching TWO locks was reat   but the one who unlocked and moved  3 or 4 cows to get to the food was genius!!!


----------



## Ridgetop (Sep 24, 2018)

Southern has it right.  Our goat kids and lambs love to jump and play.  I did put tree stumps in the baby pen for them to climb on.  Dry yearlings will also run and play a bit, but mostly it is the youngsters ho like climbing. Adult milkers do not like to jump around.  Probably because of their large udder - when I was riding my horses I used a tight sports bra for comfort- believe me jumping around with a big old udder getting banged around is not something fun. Bruised udders are susceptible to mastitis.  The adult bucks also are not into leaping and playing that way either.  Again, they don't make buck size "athletic supporters" either.  Adult bucks like to play fight and butt instead. 

Definitely, lambs and goat kids enjoy jumping, climbing, and playing but once they grow up their interest seems to move into eating, cudding, and making milk and meat.  I have given my horses a bowling ball to play with and also a hanging ball, but that was when they were confined in a 12 x 24 stall.  Now that they have the run of a 5 acre field, they have no need or interest in toys.  The same thing goes for the sheep since they are also out on the 5 acre field.  There is plenty of stuff laying around out there - tree trunks, etc. for them to climb on if they want.  The adults don't want to, but the lambs sometimes do.

If you have a small yard for kids or wethers as pets, you can put some pieces of tree trunks, or wooden boxes in for them to climb on.  If you make a "balance beam" I would not put it too high to avoid injuries when they knock each other off it.  King of the Mountain is a favorite goat kid game.  Same with a "teeter totter".  If a goat is under the raised end and the goat on the low end jumps off, the teeter totter could come down on the one under it and hurt them.  You don't have to spend money on a fancy play yard either.  A large boulder or tree trunk will made them as happy as a fancy teeter totter or slide.  Avoid toys that encourage butting since this is not a habit you want to let your kids get into.  Butting and jumping up on you may be adorable in a month old kid but a 135 lb doe can do damage, let along a 200 lb buck!


----------



## Ridgetop (Sep 25, 2018)

Also, letting my sheep or goats play with chains might not be good since I lock my gates using hooks and chains.  Our horses and goats used to open the gates all the time until we put chains and clips on them.  Giving my animals chains to play with might encourage them to figure out how to unlock the clips!  Lock picking goats!  LOL  Luckily I don't think my sheep are as smart as goats.  I might be mistaken since I have noticed a goat like look in the eyes of the new Dorpers.


----------



## canesisters (Jan 31, 2019)

I keep an old plastic barrel in the paddock for my cow.  Sometimes it will sit for weeks unmoved, and then I'll find it at the far side of the pasture where she has been pushing, rolling and playing with it.  
When I take down old dead pine trees, I cut them into roughly 4' lengths and stack them 'Lincoln Log' style in the chicken pen.  The girls will dig out a nice cool shady dust bath under there and seem to enjoy roosting on the different levels and scratching the dead bark looking for bugs.


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 8, 2019)

Goat toy for the young, lounger for the old.  It is very popular.


----------



## Daxigait (Jul 3, 2019)

BreanneRN said:


> Here are some  more, it seems like it is mostly goats that need activity centers...  I have sheep, but they do like to play...  https://www.wideopenpets.com/10-goat-playgrounds-will-make-kids-jealous/  guess I will hit up Craigslist for some tractor tires, used pallets and those giant spools...


if you're looking for those giant spools watch for somewhere where they're doing like commercial electrical work and ask the contractor.  Sometimes if they don't want them they will give them to you.
my goats love them even if just to get up off the wet ground.  Imake sure to put a board across the holes. I left one on its side that rolls around a picture of one of my goats belly over it feed on each side just funny


----------



## Daxigait (Jul 3, 2019)

I built this pallet constructed toy and lay around place for my goats. You find the kids in the yearlings running up and down playing on it a lot or you'll find the old erdos camped out on top or down inside depending on what the weather is.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 3, 2019)

Cool!


----------



## BreanneRN (Jul 25, 2019)

Ridgetop said:


> Also, letting my sheep or goats play with chains might not be good since I lock my gates using hooks and chains.  Our horses and goats used to open the gates all the time until we put chains and clips on them.  Giving my animals chains to play with might encourage them to figure out how to unlock the clips!  Lock picking goats!  LOL  Luckily I don't think my sheep are as smart as goats.  I might be mistaken since I have noticed a goat like look in the eyes of the new Dorpers.


While sheep might be less troublesome and less "in your face" (more timid, generally), I don't think they are less smart than goats, though I am sure some would disagree.  They are very observant and will watch you for cues as to what to do.  Some have an affectionate and friendly nature, will come when called.  But some are timid and shy.  I have had them help me pen a new mother ewe who initially rejected one of her lambs.  They have excellent facial recognition skills and won't forget a face.  Their first instinct when approached with something new is to run away, but they soon get curious and will eventually come to investigate.  I had a ewe that prolapsed before her 1st delivery and had to take her to the vet and have her sutured.  The vet assured me that she would "do this again".  I did have to keep her in a harness starting a week after delivery, as after the swelling went down she started to prolapse again.  The next year, I watched her closely and kept a line on her so I could put her in a harness if she started to prolapse prior to delivery again.  I kept thinking she might, but she had learned to keep her bladder empty and did not prolapse before or after her delivery of twins this year and I did not have to use a harness.  I have a dog, because I thought I needed one to herd the sheep.  The sheep learned what to do just as fast as the dog did.  I only use the herd dog when I have to deal with a ram now.  I think they are as smart as most horses I have had, and some of them have been quite smart.  I really believe that some genetically have a temperament that is more affectionate and more motivated to please.  But that really isn't what most people are looking for in a sheep.  Although I kind of value it.


----------



## Beekissed (Jul 25, 2019)

I agree!  I've never seen anything in the sheep I've had and those I have now that would indicate they are not smart...they have an intuitive intelligence that I enjoy.  They notice things and can remember people and animals for months after they are gone. 

It's purely a myth that sheep are stupid and anyone who has ever had a close working relationship with sheep discover they are uncannily smart, working things out one step ahead of you sometimes.  They are every bit as smart as goats, but aren't constantly looking for ways to get in trouble like goats.

As one member said and I quote, "Goats are jerks."   I would have to agree.


----------

